# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Test E and Drug testing

## Hockeystud911

Im wondering what the length of detectablity of test E is in your system... In both urine and blood. Also if there are any ways of helping to get clean faster?

----------


## CHAP

I think it is going to be around 3 months. You can check the detection times on the home page for the specifics

----------


## redz

3 months sounds about right....

----------


## Hockeystud911

Does that 5 day cleans thing work?

----------


## wizegui88

i have heard that when the dosage of test e reaches over 1000 mg that the period after to be "clean" is completely different than when it at say 500 mg...idk if this is true i have never taken that much. i just wanted to throw it out there in case some one could enlighten us on the topic.

----------


## Coop77

Most likely nobody's going to be testing you for the presence of synthetic testosterone . If you're an athlete they will look at your testosterone level vs your epitestosterone to be sure it's at a natural ratio. In that case you'll be "clean" as soon as your testosterone goes back to a normal level.

----------


## Hockeystud911

IC so lets say i took my gear of test 500 a week for about the amount of 9-11 shots so well say a month and a week, then stoped roughly 21 days ago, when will my test levels go back to it's normal levels?

----------


## Coop77

You'll know when your test levels drop 'cause you'll feel like crap. Depression, lower sex drive, weak in the gym, etc. I usually feel it 3 or 4 weeks after last injection.

----------


## J_SHOCK89

thats true 3 or 4 weeks you weel like shit depressed and unmotivated to workout i was thinking that maybe its more benneficial to run a PCT at three weeks after last injection any thoughts??

----------


## J_SHOCK89

and maybe an oral like var or d-bol with it?

----------

